# مكتبة علم البصريات والليزر



## الشخيبي (18 فبراير 2007)

*إخوتي في الله..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد..

جمعت لكم بعض الروابط لكتب في موضوع الليزر وعلم البصريات.. أرجو أن تكون مفيدة..

1) ISBN: 0849335086
Title: Handbook of Laser Wavelengths
Author: Marvin J. Weber
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 1998-07-27
Number Of Pages: 784

http://mihd.net/k1jia2

6.15 MB

2) ISBN: 0824753739
Title: Semiconductor Laser Fundamentals (Optical Engineering)
Author: Toshiaki Suhara 
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2004-03-16
Number Of Pages: 288

http://mihd.net/aj9dvn


3) ISBN: 0849321727
Title: Laser Cladding
Author: Ehsan Toyserkani Stephen Corbin Amir Khajepour 
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2004-07-15
Number Of Pages: 280


http://rapidshare.com/files/4375399/Laser_Cladding.rar.html


4) ISBN: 3540302719
Title: Lasers and Nuclei
Author: Heinrich Schwoerer (Editor), Joseph Magill (Editor), Burgard Beleites (Editor) 
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2006-06-30
Number Of Pages: 257

http://rapidshare.com/files/4603839/3540302719_Lasers_and_Nuclei.pdf

http://mihd.net/oyx3rw


5) ISBN: 0521833450
Title: Laser Fundamentals
Author: William T. Silfvast
Publisher: Cambridge University Press
Publication Date: 2004-01-12
Number Of Pages: 666

http://www.ebooksclub.org/?link=YoKjnI
Pass:Golden Land Myanmar

http://rapidshare.com/files/7906499/Laser_Fundamentals__Cambridge-2004_.djvu 

16.2 MB


6) ISBN: 0387304525
Title: Laser Ablation and its Applications (Springer Series in Optical Sciences) [v:129]
Author: Phipps, Claude R; 
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2006-10-25
Number Of Pages: 588

http://mihd.net/3rzw6v

size=31Mb


7) ISBN: 3527403841
Title: Van der Waals Complexes in Supersonic Beams: Laser Spectroscopy of Neutral-Neutral Interactions
Author: Jaroslaw Koperski
Publisher: Wiley-VCH
Publication Date: 2003-03-07
Number Of Pages: 237

http://rapidshare.com/files/1757128...ctroscopy_of_Neutral-Neutral_Interactions__35

Add .rar to filename once downloaded.


PDF, 10.4 MB



8) ISBN: 3540641661
Title: Semiconductor-Laser Fundamentals : Physics of the Gain Materials
Author: Weng W. Chow
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 1999-08-01
Number Of Pages: 260

http://www.ebooksclub.org/?link=YIjUTm

pass: Golden Land Myanmar


9) ISBN: 352731055X
Title: 3D Laser Microfabrication: Principles and Applications
Author: 
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Publication Date: 2006-09-14
Number Of Pages: 403

http://rapidshare.com/files/1095470/3D_Laser_Microfabrication.rar



10) ISBN: 3540196706
Title: Laser Material Processing
Author: W. M. Steen
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 1996-05-21
Number Of Pages: 266

http://mihd.net/fmyuik


11) ISBN: 030646649X
Title: Problems in Laser Physics
Author: Giulio Cerullo
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2001-08-01
Number Of Pages: 308

djvu, 5.1 MB:

http://rapidshare.com/files/3539046/problemslaser.rar

Password: www.AvaxHome.ru


12) ISBN: 013706666X
Title: Laser Electronics (3rd Edition)Author: Joseph T. Verdeyen
Publisher: Prentice Hall
Publication Date: 1994-07-19
Number Of Pages: 704

http://mihd.net/3.1096/013706666X.rar.html

Pass:Golden Land Myanmar


13) ISBN: 0521808219
Title: Levy Statistics & Laser Cooling
Author: François Bardou
Publisher: Cambridge University Press
Publication Date: 2001-12-15
Number Of Pages: 200

http://mihd.net/ms9k5f

Pass:Golden Land Myanmar


14) ISBN: 0387400788
Title: Laser Resonators and Beam Propagation : Fundamentals, Advanced Concepts and Applications (Springer Series in Optical Sciences)
Author: Norman Hodgson Horst Weber 
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2005-05-19
Number Of Pages: 794

http://mihd.net/atm0hn

size: approx. 52 MB


15) ISBN: 0471224111
Title: Optical Detection Theory for Laser Applications (Wiley Series in Pure and Applied Optics)
Author: Gregory R. Osche
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience
Publication Date: 2002-08-08
Number Of Pages: 424

http://mihd.net/p7e9kv

Size: 3.40 MiB​*


----------



## الشخيبي (18 فبراير 2007)

*تتمة*

*
16) ISBN: 0470856181
Title: Distributed Feedback Laser Diodes and Optical Tunable Filters
Author: H. Ghafouri-Shiraz
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Publication Date: 2003-11-14
Number Of Pages: 342

http://rapidshare.com/files/4617235/laserdiodes.rar

Password: www.AvaxHome.ru


17) ISBN: 0912035153
Title: LIA Handbook of Laser Materials Processing
Author: Laser Institute of America
Publisher: Laser Institute of America
Publication Date: 2001-05
Number Of Pages: 715


http://mihd.net/cnzig6


http://mihd.net/1ybega


http://mihd.net/0tqz8j


http://mihd.net/wbel2j

Pass:Golden Land Myanmar


18) ISBN: 0470844167
Title: Modern Spectroscopy
Author: J. Michael Hollas
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Publication Date: 2004-01-16
Number Of Pages: 480

http://mihd.net/os4e72

PDF, 2.53 MB


19) ISBN: 0471605387
Title: Modern Optics
Author: B. D. Guenther
Publisher: Wiley
Publication Date: 1990-01-16
Number Of Pages: 720

http://mihd.net/bco4d9

Pass:Golden Land Myanmar


20) ISBN: 0824703987
Title: Laser Beam Shaping: Theory and Techniques (Optical Engineering)
Author: Fred M. Dickey
Publisher: Marcel Dekker
Publication Date: 2000-07-11
Number Of Pages: 428

http://mihd.net/a3boqe 


21) ISBN: 0521642299
Title: Principles of Lasers and Optics
Author: William S. C. Chang
Publisher: Cambridge University Press
Publication Date: 2005-02-21
Number Of Pages: 260


http://rapidshare.com/files/4794197...s.of.Lasers.and.Optics.ISBN0521642299.pdf.rar

1.7 MB 


22) ISBN: 012222695X
Title: Tunable Lasers Handbook (Optics and Photonics)
Author: Frank J. Duarte
Publisher: Academic Press
Publication Date: 1995-12-05
Number Of Pages: 477

http://rapidshare.de/files/21317396/DUARTE__F._J.__1995_._Tunable_Lasers_Handbook.rar 

23) ISBN: 0824759834
Title: Micro-Optomechatronics (Optical Engineering)
Author: Hiroshi Hosaka Yoshitada Katagiri Terunao Hirota Kiyoshi Itao 
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2004-12-15
Number Of Pages: 320

http://rapidshare.com/files/12381796/Hosaka.rar


24) ISBN: 0125571909
Title: Semiconductor Optoelectronic Devices: Introduction to Physics and Simulation
Author: Joachim Piprek 
Publisher: Academic Press
Publication Date: 2003-01-02
Number Of Pages: 279

http://rapidshare.com/files/8538498/e0125571909.pdf.html


25) ISBN: 0198520190
Title: Undulators and Free-Electron Lasers (International Series of Monographs on Physics)
Author: P. Luchini
Publisher: Oxford University Press
Publication Date: 1990-08-30
Number Of Pages: 336

http://mihd.net/lywg0d

Pass:Golden Land Myanmar


26) ISBN: 0070687161
Title: Electro-Optics Handbook
Author: Ronald Waynant
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 2000-03-16
Number Of Pages: 992

http://mihd.net/2noalm

Pass:Golden Land Myanmar


27) ISBN: 0849335094
Title: Handbook of Lasers
Author: Marvin J. Weber
Publisher: CRC Press
Publication Date: 2000-09-21
Number Of Pages: 1224

http://mihd.net/fdzp10


28) ISBN: 0824724259
Title: Encyclopedic Handbook of Integrated Optics
Author: Kenichi Iga (Editor), Yasuo Kokubun (Editor)
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2005-11-01
Number Of Pages: 528

http://mihd.net/qali1k


29) ISBN: 0824708415
Title: Ultrafast Lasers: Technology and Applications (Optical Engineering)
Author: Martin E. Fermann
Publisher: Marcel Dekker
Publication Date: 2002-10-25
Number Of Pages: 800

http://www.ebooksclub.org/?link=x3uH2J

Pass:Golden Land Myanmar



30) ISBN: 3540588310
Title: Quantum Optics (Springer Study Edition)
Author: D.F. Walls
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 1995-02-17
Number Of Pages: 351

http://mihd.net/rdxsgn​*


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (18 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخي احمد 

وقفاتك ومبادراتك رائعه


----------



## الاءنبيل (20 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى ولكن هل اجد عندك كتب عن الoptical switching .


----------



## أبو جلبوش (20 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه مشكور عله هذا الجهد المميز


----------



## الشخيبي (21 فبراير 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على ردودكم الطيبة..
وأختي آلاء إن شاء الله أبحث لك عن الكتب....*


----------



## مازن الهيتي (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود..........


----------



## john_336 (2 مارس 2007)

يا سيدي يعطيك العافية بس كتاب Laser Electronics (3rd Edition)
لما اجي بدي انزله بعطيني 
*System Message*

*Download Server 10 is currently disabled. *
OK


----------



## الشخيبي (6 مارس 2007)

john_336 قال:


> يا سيدي يعطيك العافية بس كتاب Laser Electronics (3rd Edition)
> لما اجي بدي انزله بعطيني
> *System Message*
> 
> ...



*أخي الرابط يعمل وقد تأكدت منه...

اضغط على: Request Download Link في أعلى الصفحة على اليسار
ثم في الصفحة التالية اضغط على Download File أيضا في يسار أعلى الصفحة..

وإلا فالمشكلة في المتصفح لديك أو في نوع خط الشبكة..*


----------



## engamr2010a (7 مارس 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## اسلام قنديل (14 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
هل اجد عندك كتاب باسم optical image processing


----------



## طلال ابو الحاج (15 مارس 2007)

أخي الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك الخير
1-أخي في عندي مشكلة في كلمة السر لكتابProblems in Laser Physics 
ومش قادر افك الضغط عن الكتاب
2-اخي هل تستطيع مساعدتي في الحصول على solutions manual لكتاب
( Laser Electronics (3rd Edition


----------



## طلال ابو الحاج (15 مارس 2007)

*ارجو المساعدة: كتاب حلول أسئلة*

:55: :55: أخي : الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك الخير
1-أخي في عندي مشكلة في كلمة السر لكتابProblems in Laser Physics 
ومش قادر افك الضغط عن الكتاب
2-اخي هل تستطيع مساعدتي في الحصول على solutions manual لكتاب
( Laser Electronics (3rd Edition
المؤلف:Joseph T. Verdeyen
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد الحننه (16 مارس 2007)

*Laser Electronics*

ألسلام عليكم اخي طلال
انا ايضا ابحث عن حلول مسائل كتاب
Laser Electronics by Verdeyen
ارجو ان تعلمني في حالة حصولك على رابط لحلول مسائل هذا الكتاب
ماجد


----------



## الشخيبي (20 مارس 2007)

*الواقع..كتب حلول الأسئلة قليلة جدا والوصول إليها صعب..
على كل حال..لو عثرت لكم على الكتاب..لن أبخل به عليكم بالتأكيد....

والله ولي التوفيق..*


----------



## طلال ابو الحاج (23 مارس 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*



steel_10977 قال:


> *الواقع..كتب حلول الأسئلة قليلة جدا والوصول إليها صعب..*
> *على كل حال..لو عثرت لكم على الكتاب..لن أبخل به عليكم بالتأكيد....*
> 
> *والله ولي التوفيق..*


 
أخي أريد أن أشكرك على مجهودك والاهتمام بموضوع حلول الاسئلة لكتاب
laser electronics 
جزاك الله خيرا
ومأجور ان شاء الله على مجهودك​


----------



## husseinthamer (25 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
اذا امكن نحتاج الى العنوان التالي :
handbook of laser technology 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## الشخيبي (27 مارس 2007)

husseinthamer قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> اذا امكن نحتاج الى العنوان التالي :
> handbook of laser technology
> مع جزيل الشكر



*أهلا بك أخي حسين..

بحثت لك عن الكتاب ولكن للأسف لم أجده... البحث جار.. 

وأهلا بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.....*


----------



## rozaia (27 مارس 2007)

لك مني كل الشكر


----------



## john_336 (29 مارس 2007)

*a*

شكرا الك على هالخدمة وياريت تفيدنا في solution manual لأي كتاب ليزر


----------



## بك جاف (30 أبريل 2007)

*بارك الله فيكم*

*شكرا جزيلا ع الكتب هذه المفيدة*


----------



## nadoosh (12 مايو 2007)

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو كثير
كلام رائع ومواقع جدا مفيدة


----------



## فضاء الواثق (16 مايو 2007)

سؤال
كيف يمكن البحث عن كتاب معين ان كان موجود ضمن موقع المهندسين. فعندما استخدم خاصية البحث بذكر اسم الكتاب مثلا احصل على كم كبير من نتائج البحث والتي يصعب متابعتها. ارجو المساعدة


----------



## الشخيبي (18 مايو 2007)

فضاء الواثق قال:


> سؤال
> كيف يمكن البحث عن كتاب معين ان كان موجود ضمن موقع المهندسين. فعندما استخدم خاصية البحث بذكر اسم الكتاب مثلا احصل على كم كبير من نتائج البحث والتي يصعب متابعتها. ارجو المساعدة



*أخي يمكنك اختصار نتائج البحث باستخدام البحث المتقدم... بأن تبحث مثلا في قسم معين دون غيره ..كما إن كتابة اسم الكتاب باللغة الإنجليزية قد يقلل من نتائج البحث كثيرا...

ولكم أطيب تحية..

أحمد*


----------



## وسام الازبجي (23 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
وفقكم الله الى كل ماهو مفيد نتمنى لكم التوفيق الدائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئم


----------



## ادور (26 مايو 2007)

المهم ان تتقدمو علي الجميع


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (28 مايو 2007)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد 
أخوكم 
د. غانم الأشتري


----------



## ahmad01 (22 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير و بارك فيكم


----------



## الشخيبي (23 يونيو 2007)

*وإياكم إخوتي جميعا...وأهلا بكم*


----------



## h_rafea (25 يونيو 2007)

LIA Handbook of Laser Materials Processing (extension is (.djvu) i can't read the book, please tell me how to change the extension or any software can read this extension. with my best wsihes


----------



## h_rafea (26 يونيو 2007)

dear sir, i found LIA Hand book in djvu format , so i cant read it, please tell me how to convert this format to pdf or word, with my best wishes


----------



## الشخيبي (28 يونيو 2007)

h_rafea قال:


> dear sir, i found LIA Hand book in djvu format , so i cant read it, please tell me how to convert this format to pdf or word, with my best wishes



*The djvu format is one of the disk images formats. So you need to BURN this CD image using one of the CD-burning softwares (such as Nero). Then you would be able to open the cd you burnt. It might need setup or installation on your pc.

Regards*


----------



## احمد منصف (8 يوليو 2007)

thanks very much>


----------



## سلام العالم (29 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## الشخيبي (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*وإياكم أجمعين.......*


----------



## كمال الدين (11 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله, بارك الله فيك.


----------



## الشخيبي (17 أكتوبر 2007)

كمال الدين قال:


> بسم الله ما شاء الله, بارك الله فيك.



*وبارك بك...شكرا لمرورك أخي*


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء
اتمنى منكم من يستطيع ان يأتي بحلول كتاب ال(discrete-time and signal prossecing)
وسأكون ممنونا لكم


----------



## ahl2006 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## طالب معلومات (11 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين على هذه المواقع الرائعة


----------



## الشخيبي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*أهلا بكم وحياكم الله...*


----------



## محمد الجوداوي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الشخيبي على هذا الموضوع لكن لايمكن تنزيل اي رابط


----------



## محمد الجوداوي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

Title: Semiconductor-Laser Fundamentals : Physics of the Gain Materials
اAuthor: Joachim Piprek هذا الرابط لايمكن ان ينزل


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (14 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد منصف (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## التقنيات الطبية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']مطلوب للعمل ضمن شركة للتجهيزات الطبية [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']مهنس طبي بقسم الصيانة عدد2[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']مهندس مبيعات عدد2[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']يرجى ارسال السيرة الزاتية على [/FONT]
[email protected]


----------



## احمد عبد الرحمن (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووور على هاي المواقع الروعة
عاشت ايدك


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (2 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## hameed125 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي علة هاي المجموعة الحلوة من الكتب بس ناقصها اهم كتاب و يمكن يغني عنها 
اسمة OPTICS - Eugene Hecht


----------



## محمد الجوداوي (21 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام 
بارك الله بك على هذاالانجاز
اخي هل تستطيع ان تحصل لي على كتاب عن(reciever digital design of fiber optic)


----------



## فرح سمير (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الكتب


----------



## الشخيبي (27 فبراير 2008)

*أشكر الجميع على المرور الكريم...*


----------



## j_karim (1 مارس 2008)

الأخ الشخيبي مشكور جدا على الروابط هذه .


----------



## فرح سمير (12 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذه الكتب


----------



## fomari6 (5 أبريل 2008)

Thanks Mr. Alshukhibi

You had done amazing work

Have fun and take care


----------



## شمس ليزر (16 سبتمبر 2008)

الشخيبي قال:


> *The djvu format is one of the disk images formats. So you need to BURN this CD image using one of the CD-burning softwares (such as Nero). Then you would be able to open the cd you burnt. It might need setup or installation on your pc.*
> 
> *Regards*


 After warm greetıng,
ı would lıke told u that djv ıs need to a software program named as (Djvıew) u must set up ıt on ur PC ıt ıs lıke Acrobat reader
u can found ıts lınk ın thıs web sıte Gıgapedıa.orq 
hope u good luck

________
Regards,


----------



## محمد ابو مصطفى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الخير الكثير


----------



## westghost (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اذا ممكن اي شي يخص fiber layser


----------



## البلشي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*طلب مهم جدا وضروري*

السلام عليكم اخواتي في الله انا احتاج فعلا معلومات عن البرزم المركب والبسيط ضروري جدا وارجو الافاده من اخوتي وشكرا اخوكم عيدالبلشي اخصائي بصريات


----------



## منصورهليل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر لك يا لخشبي


----------



## تكنووووو الليزر (21 نوفمبر 2008)

:77:باااارك الله مجهودك وشكرا على هذه الروابط المفيدة:77:


----------



## محمد جزائر (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا في الدنيا والاخرة على هذه المعلومات القيمه*


----------



## بوغالم (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير و بارك فيكم*​


----------



## لمىسناء (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم تعليمي كيف احمل الكتاب وجزاكم الله الخير


----------



## مصعب جبران (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخي على مجهودك المبذول


----------



## nadjeh (27 يوليو 2009)

*علم البصريات*

يعطيك ألف عافية 
هل لدبك معلومات حول تصحيح الأخطاء البصرية بالنظارات الطبية


----------



## عبد الرزاق محمد 3 (18 أغسطس 2009)

يمكن مشاهدة الملفات ذات اللاحقة djvu باستعمال البرنامج "STDU VIEWER"

http://www.bestfreewaredownload.com/freeware/t-free-stdu-viewer-freeware-hfzeheai.html


----------



## مصطفى الياسين (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي وربي يوفقك لما فيه نفع الامة


----------



## duosrl (30 سبتمبر 2009)

الشخيبي قال:


> *إخوتي في الله..
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد..
> 
> جمعت لكم بعض الروابط لكتب في موضوع الليزر وعلم البصريات.. أرجو أن تكون مفيدة..
> ...



​ *[font=&quot]ربنا[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]يجزيك[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]كل[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]الخير[/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*

*[font=&quot]وننتظر[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]الجديد[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]من[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]عندك[/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*​


----------



## عبد الوارث (10 أكتوبر 2009)

نرجو التأكد من جميع الروابط باستمرار حتى لا نفقد ايا منها


----------



## رفل2 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن ك كتاب
laser material interaction 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماهر عيون (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه على جهدك الاكثر من رائع


----------



## أمل الجنوب (18 أغسطس 2010)

لكم كل الشكر واتقدير على روابط الكتب القيمة.. شكري الخاص ل م. ضياء


----------



## حسام العزاوي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا*

انا طالب في كلية الهندسة ادرس هندسة الليزر:28: كاختصاص فهل تنصحني تحويل وجهتي نحو الميكانيك


----------



## luma laser (1 ديسمبر 2010)

اللة يوفقكم


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## عبدالقادر جمعة (21 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم...

*ألف شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الطيب. ان شاء الله تلقاه في ميزان حسناتك يارب*


----------



## وقاص الامير (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## safa aldin (9 مارس 2012)

الأستاذ العزيز الشخيبي , ان امكنك رفع الكتاب التالي ولك الأجر من الله:-
6) ISBN: 0387304525
Title: Laser Ablation and its Applications (Springer Series in Optical Sciences) [v:129]
Author: Phipps, Claude R; 
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2006-10-25
Number Of Pages: 588


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (3 نوفمبر 2012)

أخي العزيز 
المستقبل أمامك زاهر
ومطلوب إختصاصك بكثرة 
عليك أن تقرأ كل جديد وتتطلع عن آخر التطورات​


حسام العزاوي قال:


> انا طالب في كلية الهندسة ادرس هندسة الليزر:28: كاختصاص فهل تنصحني تحويل وجهتي نحو الميكانيك


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (3 نوفمبر 2012)

أخي العزيز
المجال أمامك متسع
والإختصاص مطلوب ومتميز
إتعب على نفسك بكثرة الإطلاع على الجديد ​


حسام العزاوي قال:


> انا طالب في كلية الهندسة ادرس هندسة الليزر:28: كاختصاص فهل تنصحني تحويل وجهتي نحو الميكانيك


----------



## n0n0 (21 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك 
يجب تثبيت الموضوع وتفعيل الروابط من حين الى اخر


----------

